# Describe your most pleasurable moment with the GTR.



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What is it about the GTR that you love the most? 

The thing that puts a smile on your face each and every time and provides you with utmost driving pleasure or makes you feel proud of owning a GTR.

Perhaps it could be a short moment, such as when it's being admired by others


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I had to vote for the acceleration - the cars seems to take a huge gasp when you floor it and then suck the horizon in. Quite astonishing the way it just pulls and pulls.

As for going round corners - it does admirably well for the big old lump it is. However, I have never been in a car that corners as well as an Evo. The only area where the GTR can't compare with my old Evo IMO, but then it is a different type of car all together.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Definately the loud pedal


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

At the moment, corners do it for me. It is very easy to tell even well within legal speed limits how dynamic and well balanced the GTR is!

Need to go to a track one day to find out more!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

My most pleasurable moment was having a Porsche try it on and then watching them rapidly disappear in the rear view mirror.
I did let them get a car length on me before I buried them though, just to make the driver feel better.

Is that option 1 or 3 ? :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I did let them get a car length on me before I buried them though, just to make the driver feel better.


Well you've got to give them a sporting chance don't you :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Last car up the crowded le mans parade route before the roads closed last year
Ring lap with Mr Suzuki
GTR lovin


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Basicaly its fast as **** but i want ti make it even faster!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

January 2009, Tokyo Auto Salon. Sunday evening. Pulled out of Makuhari Messe for the 800 km drive home. Waiting at the first set of lights, with lots of traffic. A very loud car pulled up in the lane alongside and I glanced over to see the golden Top Secret V12 Supra beside me. The driver and passenger were both staring at my red R35!!! :smokin:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

The fear in people's eye's!

Especially when the opposition has a passenger and he says to the driver "Go on show him what your car can do!" and the driver knows far well that he stands no chance and has to quickly come up with a great excuse or be totally humiliated.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Flying past porkers on track and annihilating everything I've come up against on road.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

*What is it about the GTR that you enjoy the most?*

None of the options fit , but as they say , a picture paints a thousand words....




























.
.
.
.

:smokin:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

For me the best thing is the very fact that I can own one, no other manufacturer has the ethos to produce a Supercar for the people, I will never own the latest Ferrari, lambo or Porsche as i simply could'nt afford one but Nissan gave me the chance to experience the pinnacle of performance at a price that a normal Joe can almost afford and for that I'm forever grateful and that's what makes me happy!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

where is that, Norway, Switzerland?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wheres the "getting head whilst driving" option?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hunting a 997 GT2 (my last car before the GTR) down at the Ring on the last lap of a great trip and getting past him just past the Karosell

Alive with adrenaline and at one with my car and surroundings!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the one single thing is the huge shove in the back when accelerating, I never get bored of it, it's addictive 

And I'd be a liar if I said I didn't like it when you see people behind in your mirror whilst sat at the lights pointing at the car obviously explaining to their lesser informed passenger that the car in front is a Nissan GT-R 

I just love it, bloody love it!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just picked up my car 3 hours ago and I voted " the shove in the back "

It's just.………………… wow


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta be trying to guess whether your passenger will be a giggler, screamer or swearer when you put your foot down. My gf swore like a trooper the first time, best mate giggled like a 7 year-old girl - hilarious.


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Being a child and booting it off a wet roundabout this on the way home this evening! Sideways until the traction control kicked in. Childishly addictive and reasonably sideways (ish)


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

NiallGTR said:


> Gotta be trying to guess whether your passenger will be a giggler, screamer or swearer when you put your foot down. My gf swore like a trooper the first time, best mate giggled like a 7 year-old girl - hilarious.


My mum said "f&@king hell Andrew" it shocked me a little never heard her swear before :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SteveRaspberry said:


> Being a child and booting it off a wet roundabout this on the way home this evening! Sideways until the traction control kicked in. Childishly addictive and reasonably sideways (ish)




Were you in Race mode as I thought the new Gtr was designed not to glide like the older models?


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> My mum said "f&@king hell Andrew" it shocked me a little never heard her swear before :chuckle:


That's what I'm talking about - this stuff is priceless. How many cars show your nearest and dearest in a different light?


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

TREG said:


> Were you in Race mode as I thought the new Gtr was designed not to glide like the older models?


Yep! :-D


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SteveRaspberry said:


> Yep! :-D




:thumbsup:

Thought so


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> My mum said "f&@king hell Andrew" it shocked me a little never heard her swear before :chuckle:


Beautiful:clap:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Most pleasurable moments in the car - no one owning up to the obvious yet :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jasper013 said:


> Most pleasurable moments in the car - no one owning up to the obvious yet :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Of course not. Not getting anything sticky on my seats.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Of course not. Not getting anything sticky on my seats.


Carry a dust sheet in the boot for just such occasions - must be the boy scout in me 

Edit - No No - definately heading off at a tangent now !
Can confirm no boy scouts where hurt in the making of this comment !


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jasper013 said:


> Carry a dust sheet in the boot for just such occasions - must be the boy scout in me
> 
> Edit - No No - definately heading off at a tangent now !


I thought about that but I couldnt get a 12ft paddling pool in the boot... :chuckle:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sympathise - Does get a bit tight when you have have a few blow up friends to squeeze in also.:chuckle::chuckle:

Edit - coming back on track, has to be hitting the loud pedal for me. Fantastic


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

It's pretty much all of the above and I can relate to a lot of what has been said already. that pure acceleration and playful chassis coming out of corners/roundabouts is just fantastic. 

I've just travelled across Morocco and did just over a 1000k in a rubbish city car then once South and heading into the Desert switched to a Landcruiser. Apart from the mental city driving and sand dune bashing I was forever wanting the GTR. The roads across the Atlas mountains are stunning. Unfortunately my over enthusiastic driving might have brought me to the attention of the local Fed's a few times lol. 

First morning back and with less than 4 hours sleep I broke out the GTR. Mate it's good to be back ; ) 

However I suppose my fav moment thus far was making my younger brother, who is a complete loon/thug lol, shout and scream the first time I took him out. Once finished and dropped off he said 'Please be careful'. Couldn't believe it lol.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

When the wife goes out, and it's just me and the car. Put some hard rock on, and get my spanner out. 

My brain slips into rediculous mode when confronted with silly questions.
It's a GT-R!!!

So, Buz, what do you like most about the Saturn V rocket?


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

no better feeling is when you boot it!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Every time I look at it and drive its a pleasure, I feel confident no matter what pulls up next to me at lights whether supercar or bike I know the Gtr Demands respect and it's the Only car I've owned that makes you feel like a celebrity where ever you go, the young, the old male or female look at it and always comment Positivly....awsome bit of kit, us guys are very lucky to be in such a fortunate position to own one.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

It gives me great pleasure to own such a beast. Road trips put a smile on my face, some of the roads in mid wales are perfect for the GTR. Its perfect for Long weekends away. Just love the acceleration and corner hugging. I always give it a good clean on weekends and take pride to keep it tip top. Simply the best car i have ever owned.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Only had it for about 3 weeks, but so far going through the hind head tunnel 4 times, windows down and leaning on the loud peddle 

Or having my old man try it out and the huge grin on his face when blatting down the a24

Or maybe trying launching it for the first time...... "holy crap!!!!"

Or maybe the comment I got today from a bunch of girls who screamed across the road "love the car"


hell iddno, just love the damn thing, awesome bit of kit!!!!! I feel privileged to own one!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Best moment for me is after going through a tunnel with the windows down and a cheeky bit of throttle in 3rd/4th, my two and a half year old son says:

"Daddy go again, again!" and...

"Daddy it sounds like a plane!"

I approve.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Adding more and more bits to try and reach the speed of light..........pure joy:smokin:


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

all of the above.lol


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm waiting to get my R32 GTR back on the road & take it through the Hindhead tunnel.
Blitz filters & 100mm straight through HKS Drag R titanium exhaust should sound alright ! :chuckle:

Baz


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Took off today with Yamaha R1 side by side and smacks its bottom so hard that the rider couldn't take and started to make perthetic excuses, so we went for it again on a straight and this I anialated him just to prove that the gtr is not a force to be reckond with, what a feeling oh yeah!!!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

The capability of pulling girls nearly half my age...

"With great power comes great responsibility"


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> The capability of pulling girls nearly half my age...
> 
> "With great power comes great responsibility"


That made me chuckle  Better not let the girls know your a 'Spiderman' fan though :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> That made me chuckle  Better not let the girls know your a 'Spiderman' fan though :thumbsup:


Yea I'm no stranger to flinging the sticky stuff


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> The capability of pulling girls nearly half my age...
> 
> "With great power comes great responsibility"


Hope your over 36 bud otherwise that sounds dodgy :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

Tailgating old people


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Hope your over 36 bud otherwise that sounds dodgy :thumbsup:


LOL:clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Hope your over 36 bud otherwise that sounds dodgy :thumbsup:


Good spot, according to this poll he's 18-25. He might be re-considering his post now!

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Poll Results


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Takamo said:


> Every time I look at it and drive its a pleasure, I feel confident no matter what pulls up next to me at lights whether supercar or bike I know the Gtr Demands respect and it's the Only car I've owned that makes you feel like a celebrity where ever you go, the young, the old male or female look at it and always comment Positivly....awsome bit of kit, us guys are very lucky to be in such a fortunate position to own one.


Only applies in Birmingham.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Good spot, according to this poll he's 18-25. He might be re-considering his post now!
> 
> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Poll Results


Busted!!! 

I was just taking the mick in that poll. I wish I'm 18-25 but unfortunately I'm not


----------

